# Wooden Tick Tock



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 25, 2007)

Wife thinks I have too much time on my hands. This wooden gear clock dose run. Still fine tuning to balance. All done on my scroll saw.











Les Elm
Red Deer, Alberta


----------



## Dario (Jun 25, 2007)

You guys are amzing!  Wish I have the patience and talent to make one. [^]


----------



## jtate (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## papaturner (Jun 25, 2007)

Absolutely outstanding.........Time well spent.


----------



## ashaw (Jun 25, 2007)

Les
Great job.  I have the plans just have not gotten around to trying.  You did use baltic birch?  Again get job.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />Les
> Great job.  I have the plans just have not gotten around to trying.  You did use baltic birch?  Again get job.


Yes I used Baltic Birch from 1/8" to 3/4". I like Baltic Birch due to fact it has very few voids and finishes nicely.

Les Elm
Red Deer,
Alberta


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice job, Les!!

I'm working on the same project; but have a ways to go yet.

Did you have any difficulties or did it go pretty smoothly?

Did you keep track of the time it took you to complete the project??

<b>Note:  It was an order for Balitc Burch plywood to complete this project that got me crosswise with Steebar and their very unsatisfactory service.  If you missed the original thread, you can see it HERE.</b>


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellent work Les.  This one is also on my to do list.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice Les

I have a set of plans for a clock similar to this, just need the time to start it.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Nice job, Les!!
> 
> I'm working on the same project; but have a ways to go yet.
> ...


*

Hi Randy,

I went fairly smoothly. Had a few problems due to fact that some of the instructions were missing on the blue prints and had to contact Marc for help. He was great in providing missing information. Complete instructions were made available in the following issue of ScrollSaw magazine.

I didn't keep that close of a track on my completion time, but I would estimate 60 hrs.

I tried to post a video to show you guys what the clock looks and sounds like when it is running, but for some reason could not post.
Any ideas how I could post?[V]

    Les Elm
Red Deer, Alberta


<br />
"What's YOUR Carbon Footprint?"*


----------



## dscott (Jun 26, 2007)

great clock if you dont mind me asking where did you get your plans
Thanks


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, Les.  What sort of finish did you use on the gears and how did you keep the finish off the faces of the teeth and leaves as was directed in the instructions?

David:  The original plans are in the Spring issue of Scrollsawer magazine.  However, there were some omissions in the original plans and corrections were published in the summer issue.  I don't know if the complete plan was publisher the summer issue or just corrections.  The corrections were also posted on their web site; but I'm not sure if you have to be a subscriber to download them....I'm thinking "NOT" other newsstand purchasers would be in a bind.

Below is a link to their web site.  It shows the clock in operation and has a provision for ordering back issues of the magazine.  While you are there, you can see about downloading the corrections. 

http://www.scrollsawer.com/issue26/woodengearclock.php

<b>This is the web site of the guy who designed the clock:
http://www.wooden-clockworks.com/ .  It is a little confusing to navugate; but,there is some neat stuff to be seen and well worth the effort to muddle around!!</b>


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Thanks, Les.  What sort of finish did you use on the gears and how did you keep the finish off the faces of the teeth and leaves as was directed in the instructions?
> 
> David:  The original plans are in the Spring issue of Scrollsawer magazine.  However, there were some omissions in the original plans and corrections were published in the summer issue.  I don't know if the complete plan was publisher the summer issue or just corrections.  The corrections were also posted on their web site; but I'm not sure if you have to be a subscriber to download them....I'm thinking "NOT" other newsstand purchasers would be in a bind.
> ...



Randy, I didn't use any finish on the gears. Just sanded and left "o-natural" The complete plans for the Wooden Gear Clock is in the Summer issue of ScrollSaw Magazine. Did you have any ideas on how to post a video?
Thanks!

Les Elm
Red Deer, Alberta


<br />
"What's YOUR Carbon Footprint?"


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 27, 2007)

I was wondering.......  Your picture did look like there was little or no finish on the gear train.  I may try that too....would certain;y save some time.  

I have no idea how to post a video.  Sorry.  The link I posted shows the clock working although the sound isn'r very good.  It (the video) is the one on the magazine web site.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 27, 2007)

Les I sent you a PM about the videos


----------



## chigdon (Jun 27, 2007)

That is incredible.  I wish I had the patience.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 27, 2007)

Oooooo that's purty. Nice work.


----------



## RasMan (Jun 29, 2007)

WOW - very nice job.


----------

